# curtains



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Turquoise blue or brown---


----------



## Atticus (Nov 30, 2011)

Orange! Green is the color of nature so any earthy colors could potentially work very well.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Dark brown or even white colors will work.


----------



## Clayburn (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you have window blinds?


----------



## 47howard (Nov 14, 2011)

browns, creams, and rustic orange


----------



## hwymorris (Oct 19, 2011)

light green? well you could always go with a darker green to go with it. give your room a variety of colors.


----------



## STCDesigns (Dec 16, 2011)

*Curtains*

I think white would really make the light green pop.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

A lot of different colors will go with it. It depends on whta type of look your going for. A contrasting color like earthtones will create a more dramatice effect while A darker shade of green will be more subtle.


----------

